# precontest



## craigybabes (Feb 12, 2006)

can any one advise me on the corect dosage on primo tabs and primo injections for precontest for approx 6 weeks or some thing simarlar and the way this advice isnt for me its for a lady freind cheers


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

hey graig mate hows it going?

tell your lady friend to come and see the unc ill give her afew injections of pure test lol

sorry cant help you mate


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

we will need more info about your friend mate..


----------

